
Show HN: We built a split testing library for React - jackmccloy
https://github.com/react-alpha-beta/alphabeta
======
jackmccloy
yaru22, github.com/bxh-io, and I built this because we wanted it to be easier
to split test components inside React apps.

We also wanted there to be an A/B testing framework that works declaratively,
the same way React does.

We'll be watching this thread for comments, questions, and feedback.

We plan to keep building this out, especially if there's a decent amount of
interest in this approach to A/B testing.

Thanks for the feedback, and thanks for sharing.

------
LilBibby2342
Quick Q from a rookie on the topic: what's the primary advantage behind React
being declarative in how its built?

~~~
jackmccloy
The big advantage of declarative frameworks (not just React - many are moving
in this direction) is that reasoning about your application's state becomes
much easier. This is because when you take a declarative approach, your
application's state is kept separate from the DOM, and the DOM is a function
of the application's state.

------
confiscate
Woah....this looks pretty amazing. Is adding A/B testing to a web framework
like React even possible?

~~~
jackmccloy
Thanks man! It's possible, you just have to build an API endpoint to store the
results across users. There's a section in the README on that - it shouldn't
be too hard :-)

